# Wie heißt der Job wo man für Facebook und co gemeldete Inhalte Filtert.



## Britania (11. Oktober 2017)

*Wie heißt der Job wo man für Facebook und co gemeldete Inhalte Filtert.*

Wie heißt der Job wo man für Facebook und co gemeldete Inhalte Filtert. 

Wie schon im titel würde ich gerne wissen wie eben der job heißt da ich momentan auf Arbeitssuche bin und mir durchaus vorstellen kann den Job zu machen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie heißt der Job wo man für Facebook und co gemeldete Inhalte Filtert.*



Britania schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Job wo man für Facebook und co gemeldete Inhalte Filtert.


Facebookfilterer?
Wo hast Du denn die Stellenauschreibung gesehen?


----------



## Malkolm (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie heißt der Job wo man für Facebook und co gemeldete Inhalte Filtert.*

Für den neuen Standort Essen wohl hier: Call Center Jobs & Stellenausschreibungen im CCC in Essen

Aber möchte man wirklich Mitarbeiter im Löschteam, die nichtmal alleine die Stellenanzeige gefunden haben?


----------



## DKK007 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie heißt der Job wo man für Facebook und co gemeldete Inhalte Filtert.*

Die wurde vielleicht schon gelöscht. 


Ist nur die Frage, ob man sich das wirklich antun will, täglich den ganzen Schrott bei Facebook zu löschen und Anzeigen zu schreiben. Ist schon hart, was man hier so als Moderator teilweise zu lesen bekommt, insbesondere im Politikteil. Dann muss man natürlich die Zeit dafür haben.

Ich gehe da lieber in die Richtung IT-Forensik und sorge mit dafür, dass die angezeigten Typen ein paar Jahre offline sind. 
Ist doch nachhaltiger, als wie Sisyphos immer wieder den gleichen Müll der selben Leute zu entsorgen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie heißt der Job wo man für Facebook und co gemeldete Inhalte Filtert.*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Für den neuen Standort Essen wohl hier: ...


Wo steht da bitte die Ausschreibung?
Ich sehe da nur einen Reporting Analyst und einen Systemadministrator.

Oder ist das nur Werbung für den komischen Laden?


----------



## Britania (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie heißt der Job wo man für Facebook und co gemeldete Inhalte Filtert.*

Wenn du nicht weißt wie der Job  heißt ist das leider schwer wobei ich den teil schon gefunden hatte nur weiß ich halt nicht welcher es ist. 

Außerdem suche ich in Österreich daher hilft mir der link leider nicht. Wenn ich wüsste wie der Job heißt würde mir das die suche deutlich erleichtern.

Mich stört das nicht zumindest denke ich das jetzt. Da mir der Ganze scheiß e schon bewusst ist Menschen sind abartig grausam und die Dümmsten Wessen auf diesen Planeten.


----------



## Malkolm (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie heißt der Job wo man für Facebook und co gemeldete Inhalte Filtert.*

Die Mitarbeiter des "Löschteams" arbeiten nicht direkt für Facebook, sondern über Drittfirmen. Das bisherige Team sitzt in Berlin und arbeitet für Arvato im Auftrag von Facebook. Für die notwendige Personalaufstockung wurde die Firma CCC aus Essen gewonnen, wo auch die neuen Stellen geschaffen werden. CCC hat auch Außenstellen in Österreich, schau einfach mal auf deren Homepage nach.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie heißt der Job wo man für Facebook und co gemeldete Inhalte Filtert.*

Wie sieht denn deine Qualifikation aus?



			
				https://www.yourccc.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/ESS_Reporting_Analyst_DE_20170911.html schrieb:
			
		

> Was wir erwarten:
> *Erfolgreich abgeschlossenes Wirtschaftsstudium oder vergleichbare Ausbildung
> *Konversationssichere Englischkenntnisse in Wort und Schrift


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie heißt der Job wo man für Facebook und co gemeldete Inhalte Filtert.*

Eigentlich ist Reporting Analyst etwas anderes. Geht eher in die Richtung IT-Consulting, Unternehmensberatung dahingehend, wie und mit welcher Form ein IT-gestütztes Berichtswesen etabliert und optimal genutzt werden kann.

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass das ein paar Skill- und Gehaltsstufen über dem Facebookfilterer liegt


----------



## DKK007 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie heißt der Job wo man für Facebook und co gemeldete Inhalte Filtert.*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist Reporting Analyst etwas anderes. Geht eher in die Richtung IT-Consulting, Unternehmensberatung dahingehend, wie und mit welcher Form ein IT-gestütztes Berichtswesen etabliert und optimal genutzt werden kann.
> 
> Ich wage zu behaupten, dass das ein paar Skill- und Gehaltsstufen über dem Facebookfilterer liegt



Würde auch zur erwarteten Qualifikation besser passen. Hatte mich schon gewundert, das ausgerechnet nach einem Wirtschaftler gesucht wird.


----------



## Britania (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie heißt der Job wo man für Facebook und co gemeldete Inhalte Filtert.*

Das ist eben das Problem ich weiß halt nicht welcher der dort ausgeschriebenen jobs der ist dan könnte ich nach den erforderlichen Qualifikationen schauen. Wobei ich davon ausgehe das man für diesen Job keine speziellen Skills braucht wie das System Funktioniert bringen die dir dort bei sie brauchen ja eigentlich nur einen Menschen der das ganze nochmal überprüft und sagt ja das ist Hetze, Gewalt die gelöscht gehört oder eben nein das fehlt unter die Meinungsfreiheit.  Das was an dem Job das schwere ist ist die Psychische Belastung und in dem Punkt bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das das für mich nicht so schlimm ist wobei sich das auch erst Zeigt.


----------



## Thoddeleru (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie heißt der Job wo man für Facebook und co gemeldete Inhalte Filtert.*

Hab neulich einen Beitrag im TV über diese Jobs gesehen. Da haben alle gesagt, dass sie sich nach wenigen Monaten haben versetzen lassen, weil die psychische Belastung zu hoch war.  Da geht's halt nicht nur um Hakenkreuz Bilder und Hetze. Da werden Videos von Gewalttaten und auch Morden veröffentlicht. Das sollte man sich nicht unbedingt antun denke ich.

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Malkolm (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie heißt der Job wo man für Facebook und co gemeldete Inhalte Filtert.*

Britania: Die Jobs sind, natürlich, die BackOffice Jobs, die auf deren Seite ausgeschrieben sind.

Insbesondere von Nöten ist allerdings ein korrekter Umgang mindestens der Deutschen Sprache in Wort und vor allem Schrift. Ich fürchte, dass es daran scheitern könnte.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie heißt der Job wo man für Facebook und co gemeldete Inhalte Filtert.*



Britania schrieb:


> ... bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das das für mich nicht so schlimm ist wobei sich das auch erst Zeigt.


Du weisst schon, dass du da alles zu sehen bekommst, wozu Menschen so fähig sind?
Da kriegst du sexuelle Handlungen in allen möglichen Formen vorgesetzt, genauso wie Gewalt.
Wenn du bis jetzt dachtest dass es etwas nicht gibt oder möglich ist, da wirst du es sehen.
Jeden Tag, für mehrere Stunden und du musst dir alles angucken.


----------



## Silencer102 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie heißt der Job wo man für Facebook und co gemeldete Inhalte Filtert.*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass du da alles zu sehen bekommst, wozu Menschen so fähig sind?
> Da kriegst du sexuelle Handlungen in allen möglichen Formen vorgesetzt, genauso wie Gewalt.
> Wenn du bis jetzt dachtest dass es etwas nicht gibt oder möglich ist, da wirst du es sehen.
> Jeden Tag, für mehrere Stunden und du musst dir alles angucken.



Na und?
Irgend jemand muss auch sowas machen!
Und es gibt weiteraus schlimmere Jobs!!! Der "Notarzt" zum beispiel, mitten in der nacht in die neblige Nacht heizen. Seit 20 Stunden nicht geschlafen. Mit höchster möglicher geschwindigkeit über die Landstrasse in der Hoffnung nicht zu spät zu kommen. Am Unfall Ort dann der eingeklemmte LKW fahrer. Auf der Strasse liegt ein kleines Kind, offensichtlich tot. Und die Frau im PKW die anscheinend die Mutter von dem Kind ist, lebt auf absolut verständliche art und weise noch, Ihr wurde der Arm abgetrennt, das halbe gesicht hängt runter und anscheinend ist auch die Bauchdecke schwer beschädigt, sie verliert viel Blut und hat eine Offene Kopfwunde... aber ihre einzige Sorge ist ihre 2 Jährige Tochter. So.... Nun sage der Frau glaubwürdig das mit der Tochter alles ok ist, das man sich ihm alles kümmern wird... und das einzige was du tun kannst ist der Frau das Sterben zu erleichern und nebenbei noch schauen ob man für den LKW fahrer noch machen kann....
Hey! Und da sind noch viele andere Jobs. Der Krisennotfall Seelsorger. Wenn da was echt Krasses passiert ist. Zug unfall, Flugzeug absturz. Attentat... Terror... oder die Familien Tragödie. Du musst die hinterbliebenden beruhigen.
Wobei es gibt nicht nur diese art von Jobs. Wie wäre bei 38 Grad im Schatten auf der Atuobahn stehen und Heißen Teer vorbereiten? Oder "Tatort Reiniger" also nicht nur wohnungen von leichen "befreien", oder Leichenteile unter Zügen rausziehen... Es gibt hunderte Berufe von denen man kaum was hört oder sieht. Aber sie sind da! Auch die Kanalisationsarbeiter. Schön im "Abwasser" hüfthoch mit Atemgerät schwimmen mag echt niemand... Spätens wenn der gebrauchte Pariser an einem vorbeischwimmt mag man nimmer!


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie heißt der Job wo man für Facebook und co gemeldete Inhalte Filtert.*

Was hat das jetzt mit meinem Beitrag zu tun?
Ich habe nur gefragt, ob ihm das so bewusst ist und ob er sich das wirklich freiwillig antun will.
Gibt genug Leute, zB Rettungssanitäter, die auch gesagt haben, dass sie das schaffen.
Nach dem ersten "richtigen" Einsatz schmeissen aber viele dann doch hin.

Es gibt viele Jobs die nicht toll sind und trotzdem machen es Leute.
Heisst aber nicht, dass jeder dafür geeignet ist.
Man sollte sich halt vorher genau überlegen, ob man das wirklich machen will.


----------

